# Rhinestone ``Machine"



## assalychris (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am sure many know the video posted here [media]http://www.rhinestoneguy.com/images/RG%20Robot%202.wmv[/media] I am curious does anyone know what this machine is called? Brand and more?

Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The link does not work...could you repost? I have two different machines so maybe I will know the machine


----------



## assalychris (Aug 27, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> The link does not work...could you repost? I have two different machines so maybe I will know the machine



sorry, its here Custom Heat Transfers Heat Set Rhinestones Custom Rhinestones Nail Head Transfers and More Rhinestones

thanks for the quick reply

FYI, I am not looking for a massive production if this helps for any advice you might give me; just around 500 t-shirts per months.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I clicked on the link but just got info for the rhinestone guy. Am I missing something?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

This appears to be a chinese model ... their machines run 6K to 30k...In looking closely, This appears to be the more expensive model... are you wanting put the rhinestones on the garment directly or make the motif ? Have you looked at the Roland EGX 350? cost around 5 k...or for about 1500 USD you can get a hotfix machine to do individual placement


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

martinwoods said:


> I clicked on the link but just got info for the rhinestone guy. Am I missing something?


 
sorry, I missed the link on the website.


----------



## assalychris (Aug 27, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> This appears to be a chinese model ... their machines run 6K to 30k...In looking closely, This appears to be the more expensive model... are you wanting put the rhinestones on the garment directly or make the motif ? Have you looked at the Roland EGX 350? cost around 5 k...or for about 1500 USD you can get a hotfix machine to do individual placement


MY budget can go up to 15K (maybe depending on how expandable the machine is). I am looking for a machine that does the alignment according to the design I set on a computer and then apply it to textile by heat press.
I have just looked at the Roland EGX 350, however I do not understand how it can help me in this matter.

Regards,


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Check out this site they are Vender here All American Supply


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is a link to the cams rhinestone machine by SWF, this machine is really cool it totally makes the rhinestone transfer, up to six different colors and sizes. The only thing you have to do is press it on the shirt. Hope this helps, it sounds like what you were looking for.

CAMS Automatic Rhinestone Setting Machine for Hotfix Rhinestone Motifs


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Does anyone know of any suppliers of these machines or services in the Uk?


----------



## assalychris (Aug 27, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> CAMS Automatic Rhinestone Setting Machine for Hotfix Rhinestone Motifs


Impressive... Anyone knows how much would this cost?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hmmm I seen them at the last 2 shows I have gone to, I think they run around $10,000. Dont qoute me on that through haha  But I think it is around that pricepoint. 

As far as the UK, I know there are some distributors of dtg brand printers in the uk, My guess would be they might be able to help you, or at least know if they are available there.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I know the SWF machines are made in Korea, If you search you may be able to find the machine under another name too. The cost could me less direct from the manufacturer. ... JB


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello Chris,

This is Bob McCormack in New Jersey. I recently purchased the CAMMS robotic rhinestone setting machine. Actually the installation and training starts tomorrow.

Whoever is telling you that this particular machine is $10,000.00 is 100% incorrect. Be prepared to spend in the neighborhood of $45,000.00 after all is said and done.

Do not buy it without training and warranty from a reputable company in the U.S. or you will regret the day you made that mistake.

Feel free to contact in a few days and I will let you know the in and outs.

Regards,

Bob


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

bob.
I cant wait for you to post some pics for us,,,


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Bob, I was mistaken on the price  as I said above not to qoute me because I was not sure of the price, I just went back and read the thread where I had thought I had seen it, but even in that thread it was quoted as $20,000, and since Don commented the particular post on the thread, I thought it was accurate. However after checking other online sources I did see it is $42,000. How is the machine working? have you made some really cool stuff yet with it? how do you like it?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Bib after you get all the training done and have a chance please post some pics. I'm looking forward to seeing them and i know others are too. .... JB


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

We have been using this machine for two years and it is perfection! You can really replicate images in rhinestones with much precision using many colors and crystal sizes. The machine works extremely fast so turn around it great! (Before the machine we were placing crystals by hand- so of course turn around became MUCH more efficient after we began using the machine.- What would normally take a team of three ladies 8 hours to create can now be created in 30 minutes or so!) The software that works with the machine is pretty good. We have seen other proprietary rhinestone placement software that requires less effort regarding rhinestone placement... But the expense of the latter and the rhinestone setting machine that works with that software is not worth it. The CAMS is the way to go!

We purchased from SWF West after seeing the machine at a show in Las Vegas. Here is a link to the machine CAMS Automatic Rhinestone Setting Machine They now have an east coast office located in FL. Look at their tradeshow schedule and go see the machine run in person. 

Attached is a detailed logo replication in rhinestones as shown within the software that works with the CAMS. You can expect crystal placement to be exactly as shown (may have to flip a crystal or two here or there but other than that, PERFECT!)


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Well we have started to create some deisigns-- fairly simple but the machine works great. As lifestar said just a few stones per 1,000 to reset.
I will try to upload some designs if I knew how. Can anyone tell me how to do it.

We are printing dtg shirts(KORNIT) then taking the art file into the rhinestone software and embellishing certain parts of the shirt with stones, unvelievable. This I will definetly try to post for all to see.

Bob


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Bob, Under the submit button when posting,, under the smiley faces and such is a manage attachment button, hit that and then browse for you pictures in your file and upload,,,
if you need any more help,, let me know,,


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Sandy,

If no one has told you recently--*YOU ARE MARVELOUS*. tHANKS FOR THE HELP.

Will take some pics and load em up

bob


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks Bob, I needed that today.. If you need any more help, just let me know


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks to Sandy Jo I am going to attempt to but up some rhinestone names and designs we did this week. Just 1 color for now please excuse the blurrlyness of the pics.

Bob


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

sorry for the blurry pics.

Also the last pic was done on our KORNIT PRINTER- pic is 13X17 then we laid a rhinestone skull on top , just for an unusual effect. I will post some really cool dtg printed shirts with rhinestones as an integeral part of the design tomorrow.

Bob


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Bob, they look great and i love the viking, From Minnesota,, lol
When you are taking a pic of black t and rhinestone, like for a website,, turn you flash off, our stones throw to much light back and make our shirts look grayish black,, been there done that,, lol
They look awesome,, can wait to see more, what size stones you using mostly..


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

the viking and the Z dance troupe were without flash for the same reason yhou mentioned.

I will post some color designs tomorrow.

bob


----------

